

DIY Web Server: Raspberry Pi + CloudFlare - jgrahamc
http://blog.cloudflare.com/dyi-web-server-raspberry-pi-cloudflare

======
616c
What concerns me is the steps are: open up home router to port 80 and pray
that Cloudflare will solve all your problems?

I do not know, I take time reducing the attack profile of OpenWRT and learned
to use it specifically because, as we read a lot this year, commodity home
routers are on the whole terribly insecure.

------
morganvachon
So, basically an advertisement for CloudFlare's services disguised as a
Raspberry Pi web server installation guide. The actual guide is just a link to
the Raspberry Pi site.

